# i have the kross tablet



## silverstar899 (Feb 13, 2012)

i am having a problem getting apps for it can anyone help thank you


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

Are apps not downloading? Are you getting an error message? We need more details.


----------



## silverstar899 (Feb 13, 2012)

says i need a phone


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're downloading apps that require phone functionality, then you can't download those apps. 

Otherwise, be more specific. This site doesn't charge by the word.


----------



## silverstar899 (Feb 13, 2012)

think i got it thank you


----------



## silverstar899 (Feb 13, 2012)

i am not good with these tablets. with the apple ones you can make folders i cannot figure out how to on this kross tablet


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

http://smarterware.org/4424/organize-androids-home-screen-icons-in-folders


----------

